

The knife is out for Ruby - nerds-central
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2010/05/knife-is-out-for-ruby.html 
Dynamic languages are coming to the end of their honeymoon period. This is bad for Python and maybe PHP, but it is nothing short of a disaster for Ruby.
======
cageface
Github is just another data point, but that's not how things look there at
all: <http://github.com/languages>

------
_pius
_I once asked a team leader, who had .net and PHP experience and was in the
middle of a large Ruby On Rails project, what the benefits of Ruby and Ruby On
Rails were. She could not think of a single one._

...

~~~
cageface
Ruby and Rails both have their flaws, of course, but that's just silly.

Stated plainly, vs any static language, rapid development and easy
metaprogramming. Vs PHP, a cleaner, saner language and a more rigorous,
consistent and powerful object model and stack architecture.

~~~
_pius
_Ruby and Rails both have their flaws, of course, but that's just silly._

I agree. I don't see how anyone who is both competent and familiar with all of
the technologies mentioned would not be able to state a single advantage. It's
a preposterous statement in an all around FUDdy article.

------
pook
[http://babel-programming.blogspot.com/2008/02/tiobe-index-
is...](http://babel-programming.blogspot.com/2008/02/tiobe-index-is-
meaningless.html)

